# 2012 Tinboats tournament



## fishingmich (Aug 8, 2011)

Has there been any talk about a 2012 Tinboats tourney? I didnt make it to this years tournament and I'm still kicking myself for it.


----------



## Jim (Aug 9, 2011)

Nothing yet, but if planned early enough, I might be able to attend.


----------



## truckhuntfish (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish it was scheduled already too , it will be alot easier to make my schedule fit it than to try to squeeze it in. somewhere in Northern Illinois would be best probably (for me  )


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm in. 

At this point I only have one week booked next year, family reunion.


----------



## fishingmich (Aug 9, 2011)

Anywhere in No. Ill, No. Indiana, Sou. Wis, NW Ohio or anywhere in Michigan and me and my son are there. He is entered in a kids fishing tournament put on by the Glacier Lakes Bass Club in SE Michigan and he is so fired up it's not even funny. HE asked if there were going to be tv cameras there and we had to tell him, "No and your not Kevin Van Dam!"


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Couple of questions.

Where is WASilvers?

Camping?

HP restrictions or not?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 10, 2011)

Just a thought but when I think good bass fishing Illinois does not even make the list, too far north with too short a grow season. Here my top 7 big bass states

Florida
Texas
California
Alabama
Georgia
S Carolina
Tennessee

Anywhere there and i am in!


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 15, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> Where is WASilvers?
> 
> ...



I've been vacationing in Texas - today is my first day back. Had one so big on the line I couldn't move it - gotta love catfishing  Haven't been on TB lately because we had spotty cell service there and it was rude to surf while the family is trying to visit :lol: 

Looks like we should make some plans for the next trip. Maybe around an airport so Jim can swing by (unless he flies to milwaukee and rides with us in the back with the kids - he can be the entertainment :lol: ).

These northern lakes make it more of a challenge to find quality fish. Anyone can catch a legal fish in the south - they are all of 9 months old. Because of the short growing season, the legal size here take YEARS to reach and they become wary of classic presentations. I equate every legal fish I catch to a 5 lber in the south. Maybe that's why I'm super hyped with only 1-2 legal fish a day :LOL2: 

Any suggestions on the place? I don't prefer HP restrictions just cause I don't have a motor that will move me faster than 3.0 mph, but I can fish around the dock like the winner a couple years ago.


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Plus lakes in northern Illinois get heavy pressure from Rockford, Milwaukee, Madison, and Chicago. 

The further south you go in Illinois the less fishing pressure they see. I'll throw out two recommendations.

Clinton Lake- about 20 miles south of Bloomington, IL. Bloomington is located at the intersection of Interstates, I55, I39, and I74. 
https://www.dnr.state.il.us/lands/landmgt/parks/R3/clinton.htm
https://www.lake-link.com/lakes/lake.cfm?LakeID=17850
4,900 acres,
130 miles of shore,
300 campsites,
no hp limit,
ramp fees?,
3 Bass 16" minimum,
15 Crappie, 9" minimum,
check the links for more info, including creel limits.

Lake Shellbyville- about 30 miles south of Champaign, IL. Champaign is located at the intersection of Interstates, I57, I74, and I72.
https://www.lake-link.com/lakes/lake.cfm?LakeID=18515
https://www.theboatingexperience.com/boating_destinations/lake_shelbyville_illinois.html
11,000 acres,
120 miles of shore,
numerous campgrounds,
no hp limit,
ramp fees? yes (however I dont remember the cost),
3 Bass 14" minimum,
15 Crappie - 5 fish under 10" and 10 fish 10" and over permitted

I've never fished Clinton and only fish Shellbyville once. Both are located about the middle of the state, with Shelbyville being further from Chicago. 

I'm game for just about anywhere in Illinois, or any of the surrounding states.


----------



## Zum (Aug 16, 2011)

If you go to Shelbyville maybe you will see Homer when you drive through Springfeild.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 16, 2011)

Those Lunker in Florida would get my vote but I know most members would be to far away to drive


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 16, 2011)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Those Lunker in Florida would get my vote but I know most members would be to far away to drive



Drive! what are u nuts?

I plan on taking the JDBaits corporate jet!


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 16, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Loggerhead Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Those Lunker in Florida would get my vote but I know most members would be to far away to drive
> ...




Awesome! I got some duct tape that will fix that right up.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, I can help with a WI or IL tourney. If it is in FL, GA, TX etc... I can't help much. If FL has the vote, is there a member or two there who can lookup locations and get the ball rolling?

Will


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> Awesome! I got some duct tape that will fix that right up.


LOL is there anything a tinboater and duct tape can't fix!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 17, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Loggerhead Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Those Lunker in Florida would get my vote but I know most members would be to far away to drive
> ...





LMAO! You got full coverage ins on that rig?


I'd like Florida but I can make it anywhere within reasonable driving distance since my vacation got cancelled this year. Maybe we should vote on a state so everybody gets a say-so ?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> LMAO! You got full coverage ins on that rig?



On the rig and me yes! All other passengers must sign a waiver before they are issued their preboarding parachute!! Let me know if you will be needing a ride :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 17, 2011)

Well I would.... But... I'm skeerd of heights LOL! :LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Those Lunker in Florida would get my vote but I know most members would be to far away to drive
> I'd like Florida but I can make it anywhere within reasonable driving distance since my vacation got cancelled this year. Maybe we should vote on a state so everybody gets a say-so ?




Realistically the tournaments should remain local or regional. Even if a single state was decided, it will end up being a local/regional event anyway. 

Seems there are several interested in a Florida tournament, great. Maybe one of you could coordinate the event in Florida.

Personally, I'm self limited to about 4 hours from central Illinois and looking forward to next years event.


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2011)

Do we have a date yet?


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 22, 2011)

Jim said:


> Do we have a date yet?




I'd love to coordinate an event again like I did for Dale hollow a few years back, but, sadly, I am unable to participate again due to my wife's medical condition - hell, I couldn't even make the 3 hour drive last year for the local event  Plus we had to sell the boat (Leg Breaker) this spring so I'm basically out of commission for now. BUT - If I can help coordinate, research or help in any other way, I'm here for the group - just let me know what I can do.....


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Aug 22, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> Loggerhead Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Those Lunker in Florida would get my vote but I know most members would be to far away to drive
> ...




X2
But, one day when funds/time allows, I'd like to make it south to hook up with some of those florida hogs!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 22, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> Loggerhead Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Those Lunker in Florida would get my vote but I know most members would be to far away to drive
> ...




Like I said I'm up for anywhere on this side of the country. Maybe an IL get together could possibly fall in bow season to? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 23, 2011)

IL has my vote. We have to stay close to BYOB so he can provide the boat ramp comedy to kick the tourney off right. If we are too far away from his house, he might not make it - and I'm not volunteering to be 'that guy' (though I did start my motor out of the water at the WI tourney :lol:


----------



## redbug (Aug 23, 2011)

southren Il has some awesome fishing Crab orchard has unlimited hp devils kitchen, little grassy has 10 hp limit
early june I'm in i'll be there anyway
in fact if you want a fish fry i can provide unlimited numbers of crappie and pan fish


----------



## fender66 (Aug 23, 2011)

This sounds like fun..but I would suggest it not be in a lake where there is a HP limit. That could eliminate a lot of people right away.


----------



## fishingmich (Aug 27, 2011)

Second that about the non hp lake limit, or something like that. We've only got a 15 hp, but I'm still in agreement.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 31, 2011)

Been looking for IL lakes to fish but those dang horsepower limits are killing me I'd be better served looking for non hp lakes, then camping, THEN at the prosective for good fishing.

Still looking at it though...


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 31, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> I'd love to coordinate an event again like I did for Dale hollow a few years back, but, sadly, I am unable to participate again due to my wife's medical condition - hell, I couldn't even make the 3 hour drive last year for the local event  Plus we had to sell the boat (Leg Breaker) this spring so I'm basically out of commission for now. BUT - If I can help coordinate, research or help in any other way, I'm here for the group - just let me know what I can do.....




Ultimate bummer. I pray your wifes condition improves.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Aug 31, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> Been looking for IL lakes to fish but those dang horsepower limits are killing me I'd be better served looking for non hp lakes, then camping, THEN at the prosective for good fishing.
> 
> Still looking at it though...



Clinton Lake, where I've been fishing allot lately, has no hp restrictions and a nice campground...but the length limit on bass makes having a tournament hard if you only have a couple of participants that dont know the lake real well..

Might look at shelbyville. It's length limit is only 14".


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's a link to Bo Woods Campground. I camped there a few times growing up and had a pretty good experience from what I remember.

https://www.recreation.gov/campgroundDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=73182


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 31, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> Been looking for IL lakes to fish but those dang horsepower limits are killing me I'd be better served looking for non hp lakes, then camping, THEN at the prosective for good fishing.
> 
> Still looking at it though...



Clinton Lake- no hp restriction, has 300+ campsites, and lots of Crappie bigger than 10" :mrgreen: 

Just throwing this out there. Clinton also has group campsites. A group camp area for adults or youth groups has room for 75, minimum of 10. It provides a secluded wooded setting and has a large shelter with electricity, three RV pads with electrical hookups, toilets, tables, grills and water there are no shower facilities at the group camp area. We can use the regular campsite shower facilities, just have to walk or drive to them.
Cost is $20-$40 per night- doing the math assuming the max cost and minimum number of people. $40x2nights= $80 divided by 5 teams (10 people) is $8 per team member per night. For comparison, regular electrical campsites are $20-$25 dollars per night. More teams, lower cost per team. 

Thinking out loud, it would be great to camp as a group like we did in Wisconsin, at Clinton we can get a group rate, be in one spot that will accomodate campers, and tents, plus it has a shelter, fire pit, and water. 

Like BYOB says, Bass length limit is tough, and Shelbyville may be a better option.
Im open to where ever.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Aug 31, 2011)

Works for me. It's only about 15 min from my house.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 31, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> Clinton Lake- no hp restriction, has 300+ campsites, and lots of Crappie bigger than 10" :mrgreen:



Thanks - anything longer than 10 might break my rod! :lol: 

Going to call Clinton tomorrow to see what's available. I'm sold on the archery range :wink: The bass length limit is a bit high, but I'm sure some of us tinboaters can manage. The locals will be responsible for fish for the fish fry though - WI tourney didn't work out so well for us eating what we caught. 8) I'm good with group camping, this one has electric, toilets and water. Surprisingly, other group areas don't have one of these three items that I consider basics for 'roughing it' :roll: 

Updates coming...


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Aug 31, 2011)

About dates...Clinton is a power plant lake, so the fish are usually spawning thru late march/early april. Usually from june to october, much of the lake is 95°-100° water temps. Even the part I fished tonight, which is about a mile upstream from the discharge, was 88°. Also, once summer hits, both lakes can get down right dangerous for small boats, due to all of the large boats, skiers and jet skis flying around. Not trying to put a damper on things, but if I were traveling a long distance to get here, those would be some things I'd like to know...


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 31, 2011)

and that's why I prefer HP restricted lakes for summer fishing. Summer being between Memorial Day and Labor Day.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 1, 2011)

Alrighty - Clinton lake is available ANY weekend we want for next year. I'm thinking Early/Mid May. Any comments or suggested weekends? Also, I plan on reserving it for 3 nights, Thurs, Fri, Sat. Then I can get there Thursday and try to locate some monsters before Saturday. 

Clinton lake was selected because it isn't the far side of IL, the DNR regulations list it as one of the only lakes over 1,000 acres where you can catch a 2-6lb bass, and there is no hp limit. The group camping is available any weekend in 2011 (can't even book it yet) and is supposed to be really nice. The camground guy said that April - June is the best fishing and they host a number of tourneys then. Personally I can't get off work till May so April is out. 

Get your suggestions in now cause once it's set, there's no crying about not making it :wink:


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 1, 2011)

My wife is busy tonight, so the kids and I will head up there and take some photos.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 1, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to coordinate an event again like I did for Dale hollow a few years back, but, sadly, I am unable to participate again due to my wife's medical condition - hell, I couldn't even make the 3 hour drive last year for the local event  Plus we had to sell the boat (Leg Breaker) this spring so I'm basically out of commission for now. BUT - If I can help coordinate, research or help in any other way, I'm here for the group - just let me know what I can do.....
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. Sadly, she will just continue to deteriorate  She'll be 59 years old tomorrow and her mind is sharp as a tack, but she has a rare form of Parkinson's that took her down in just one year. She is wheelchair bound, catheterized and can barely speak due to loss of muscle control. She can type on her laptop with one finger - takes 20 minutes to type a full sentence but that's the only way she can communicate... We are hoping she stays strong enough to travel to Louisville in October for our daughter's wedding....


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 1, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...




Just an idea, if she can type with one finger. Swype for texting on a phone is dragging a finger around a keyboard to make words. It was originally developed to track eye movement. I don't know if it would be faster or not, but about any android phone can run it landscape. Just last year the texting record was set with it. I just tested it on my phone dragging really slowing and moving around letters a lot, it seemed to work good. If you wanted, I'm fairly certain I could build a small program to allow typing and then reads the typed words off (might need a wifi connection available). Let me know if you want me to build it - might take a night.

Prayers sent!

[youtube]cMoG4hgy3lA[/youtube]


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Only weekend in May that I can't make is Mothers day weekend.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 1, 2011)

BYOB Fishing said:


> My wife is busy tonight, so the kids and I will head up there and take some photos.




Well, maybe not...She took my car AND both sets of keys for hers..So I'm homebound.

Hopefully we wont have any reason to evacuate.


----------



## larryg (Sep 1, 2011)

this is a great lake for fishing in fl.there are no hp limits. they have many diffrent tournaments at this lake.Lake Toho TEAM Tournament Trail - Classic,BASS Master Weekend Series,Bass Busters Silver Division,Freedom Outreach Fishing Tournament CLASSIC.Lake Okeechobee is Florida's largest lake and the second largest body of fresh water in the contiguous United States, Lake Okeechobee is the most "famous big bass lake" in Florida, well-known BassOnline.com fishing Lake Okeechobeefor the quantity and quality of bass the lake produces on a regular bases. This reputation on Lake Okeechobee has continued for many years as producing the biggest and best largemouth bass fishing in Central Florida.
Okeechobee Fishing Headquarters (800) 284-BIG "O" (2446) or https://www.fishokeechobee.com.hope this helps.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 1, 2011)

I wonder if we shouldn't have a few regional events...Someones always going to get left out.

Maybe someone from the northeast, and the southeast, etc.. start up a thread for their region. 

Who knows, if it gets big enough we could get some "real" sponsors and have a major event like the Classic. Heck, even ESPN or the History channel might pick up on that! We'd have our own reality show! hahaha


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 1, 2011)

yea, I'd try to make it to other regions fishing tournaments as well. 
One day I hope to make it to some of the "big" lakes. Next year Im heading down to Kentucky Lake under the guise of a family reunion. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 2, 2011)

[/quote]


Just an idea, if she can type with one finger. Swype for texting on a phone is dragging a finger around a keyboard to make words. It was originally developed to track eye movement. I don't know if it would be faster or not, but about any android phone can run it landscape. Just last year the texting record was set with it. I just tested it on my phone dragging really slowing and moving around letters a lot, it seemed to work good. If you wanted, I'm fairly certain I could build a small program to allow typing and then reads the typed words off (might need a wifi connection available). Let me know if you want me to build it - might take a night.

Prayers sent!

[youtube]cMoG4hgy3lA[/youtube][/quote]

Thanks Wil - I'll PM you soon for some more details -


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 2, 2011)

Had the day off today...and my car keys back! So I went up to Clinton Lake. It was 102 here today, too hot to fish, so I just took a few photos of the lake and boat ramp. You had to be a camper to have access to the camp ground, so I don't have any photos of the group site yet. Anyway, the small building near the docks sells food and live bait (no minnows--There is a bait shop in Clinton, about 15min away, that sells minnows and licenses). This ramp has no fees. On the other side of the building is a sand beach. There are several playgrounds in the area too. Clinton has the Wal-Mart, McDonald's, DQ, Jimmy Johns and several good local places to eat, like Ted's Garage ( https://www.teds-garage.com ). Clinton also has a large antique/craft mall, three thrift stores, nice little downtown area with bars, and a bowling alley.

On to the photos:
















Let me know if you want any more information..

Matt


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome!!!
I think I saw the winning honey hole in one of those pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 6, 2011)

Not sure if yall are still wanting to fish florida but I live in central florida and have fishing all over from florida to my home state of mississippi and in between. Right now I live in florida but have fished around here for years now. 

If yall need some help with putting together something in florida I would be more than happy to donate my time and anything else to get it started! Never put a tourney together but with some guidance ive got the locations to do it! 

Someone pm me and let me know if your interested.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 9, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> Not sure if yall are still wanting to fish florida but I live in central florida and have fishing all over from florida to my home state of mississippi and in between. Right now I live in florida but have fished around here for years now.
> 
> If yall need some help with putting together something in florida I would be more than happy to donate my time and anything else to get it started! Never put a tourney together but with some guidance ive got the locations to do it!
> 
> Someone pm me and let me know if your interested.



Cool! I hope you can get something going!


----------



## freetofish (Sep 9, 2011)

you all should consider Kentucky Lake.... That would seem to be kinda in the center of the area that is being talked about. A lot of the tinboaters could be there in 4-5 hrs.
Its been a while since I fished there but lots crappie, white bass and largemouth as well as some small mouth swimming around in that lake.
I can't remember who it is on our forum that live close to there but seems like someone does...Just a thought


----------



## zeedogg (Sep 10, 2011)

Central Illinois has Banner Marsh, constant 5+lb in there. Just need to find the right stumps.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 10, 2011)

zeedogg said:


> Central Illinois has Banner Marsh, constant 5+lb in there. Just need to find the right stumps.



Id like to try banner sometime, maybe not for the tournament due to hp restrictions, but maybe as a get together.


----------



## po1 (Sep 10, 2011)

> Central Illinois has Banner Marsh, constant 5+lb in there. Just need to find the right stumps.



Love fishing Banner Marsh (east point and bell's landing have produced some good catches this year). The points dropping off to the deep channels along with the stumps have been hot this year.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 11, 2011)

Soooooooooooo,

what Im seeing is the need for a Bass Tournament at Banner.


Unfortunately we are running out of time for this year. Waterfowl season begins in October. 

Anybody want to take the lead on this Bass Tournament?


----------



## po1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hate the fact that bannor's last day for boating is oct18. Then the long wait for ice to melt.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 11, 2011)

po1 said:


> Hate the fact that bannor's last day for boating is oct18. Then the long wait for ice to melt.



X2. Pretty much miss the whole fall fishing season unless you want to bank fish after 1pm. Another reason Im looking into fishing the Illinois River.


----------



## zeedogg (Sep 11, 2011)

Got out on Banner this morning on me JB Welded riveted 12' sears gamefisher! Man its tiny! But, it held up. No leaks!! 


Got about 9 largemouths, biggest one being a solid 4. Several 2-3's and a few lil guys.


Crankbaits were solid on stumps and I worked plastics near lily pad edges. senkos and lizards.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm working on a tourney for next year for the WI/IL group. I'm not certain I can make an Oct one this year as I used up most of my vacation time already (fishing) or I would get it going.

To get a tourney approved is pretty easy. Just call the campground/park office where you want to hold it. They will get you to a knowledgable guy about what dates are avaialbe, filling out the required paperwork for approval and give you the followup paperwork too. They make sure you know the general rules, lake rules, etc... no biggie. Then you post it up here and see who can come! Generally between WI and IL there is no fee for the paperwork, unless you have a lot of people or want to weight fish offsite (killing them they assume).

Look forward to the date to see if I can make it.

Will


----------



## fender66 (Sep 12, 2011)

> Look forward to the date to see if I can make it.



Me too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm out this fall at Banner, every weekend between now and Thanksgiving is booked. 

I do have a Crappie Tournament scheduled for October 8th at Lake Evergreen, north of Bloomington if your interested. 

What I really need is the TinBoats Tournament dates/location for 2012 so I can request a vacation day. Nudge, nudge, wink, wink. :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 13, 2011)

Me too! I'm waiting on the mail from IL with the registration info in it. Maybe the wife saw it and said "NO" and tossed it?


----------



## zeedogg (Sep 14, 2011)

I hope we can get something going...


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 16, 2011)

The place and date for the 2012 WI/IL (and anyone else who wants to attend) tournament is....
Clinton lake - May 19, 2012 

Disclaimer - pending approval from the IL DNR (calling again to get paperwork - unless Matt want's to pick it up)

Then later in the year, maybe we can talk Jim into another Dale Hollow meet in TN - right between the southern guys and northern guys.  
If you guys do Banner this year - let me know, I might be able to swing a trip.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 16, 2011)

Yep, I can pick it up. I assume any DNR office has them?


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 16, 2011)

uh oh, the 26th is memorial day... the biggest camping and outdoor weekend... I'm changing it to the saturday before - still pending DNR approval.

Matt, I think that would have to picked up from the Clinton lake office (that's who I called). Is that to far away?


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 17, 2011)

May 12th, 2012. Check!!!!
It's on my calendar.

I'll see you all there. :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 17, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> May 12th, 2012. Check!!!!
> It's on my calendar.
> 
> I'll see you all there. :mrgreen:


Wait - may 19th is the the tourney... may 12th is mother's day weekend - everyone knows the fish don't bite monther's day weekend.
:mrgreen:


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 17, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> uh oh, the 26th is memorial day... the biggest camping and outdoor weekend... I'm changing it to the saturday before - still pending DNR approval.
> 
> Matt, I think that would have to picked up from the Clinton lake office (that's who I called). Is that to far away?




Nope, not to far. I had to go up there to get the bass tracker registered last year, so I know right where it's at.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 17, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > May 12th, 2012. Check!!!!
> ...



#-o Thanks for setting me on the right path again sensi.


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 12, 2011)

Alrighty, I have the ultimatum that I can't put this together for 2012. When the boss speaks, I've learned it pays off in the end to listen. I didn't receive anythign from the park office so I was basically at square one. I don't know if BYOB had time to get it registered or not. 

Sorry guys.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you mind if someone else takes over?


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 12, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> Do you mind if someone else takes over?



I guess I forgot to put that part in. Absolutely, Please! [-o< Someone take over! We can't let it drop this year.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 12, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> Then later in the year, maybe we can talk Jim into another Dale Hollow meet in TN - right between the southern guys and northern guys.



I sure do hope so. I find it to be much more justifiable to drive a distance to a multi-day get together than it is to a single day tournament. And, I'd certainly love to do Dale Hollow again. Very nice place, and the lodging conditions at the resort we were at did seem to fit the need very well.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 2, 2012)

Are we still interested in doing the WI/IL meet up at Clinton Lake on May 19th? I was able to get a tournament registration form, and if we are, I will send it in. Please let me know who is attending, and I'll note the number of participants on the form. Camping is available, and I can help arrange that too if interested.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 2, 2012)

If I can get off work, I'd be interested. I'm taking off two days for fishing the week before that, so it depends on my workload. I'd do my best to make it though.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm still hoping I can swing this one. Time will tell.


----------

